# Unidentified emergent plant - East Central FL



## 11thEarlOfMars (May 15, 2021)

I collected this plant from about 4-6 inches of water at the edge an airboat launch on the upper St. John's River basin 5 days ago, planted it in my 40B Walstad biotope tank (unfiltered/no CO2), and it's grown about 6 inches since. I not only don't know what it is, but... now that it's reached the glass cover of the tank, what do I do with it now? Can I trim it back below the water without killing it? Do I need to transplant it to the back wall and remove the plastic trim on the back of the cover? (I have a mollie and a couple big snails with a history of escaping...)

It's entirely possible it's not even native... because Florida.

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You were right; it doesn't belong in Florida. Pretty sure that's _Alternanthera philoxeroides_, aka alligator weed. Not supposed to be there, nor is it a good aquarium plant. If it's growing, it's probably only because it's trying to break the surface.


----------



## JeremyCMasters (Sep 27, 2021)

11thEarlOfMars said:


> trim it back below the water without killing i


Yes, I think you should trim it back below the water without killing it.


----------

